# NGD - Alvarez ABT60E Baritone Acoustic



## DeKay (Jul 9, 2014)

I just received my new alvarez baritone, I love this beast. It's an very rich sounding and expensive feeling guitar, never have I played one acoustic guitar in a shop or somewhere that I liked more than this one. I love it, will experiment with thicker strings from la bella soon just to drop it to A-A tuning.


Have a video of me jamming out on that thing !
Jamming my new "Alvarez ABT60E" baritone acoustic guitar - YouTube

Specs:
Series - Alvarez Artist
Top Wood - Solid A+ Sitka Spruce
Back & Sides Wood - Mahogany
Neck	Mahogany, 50/50 Semi gloss finish
Bracing System - FST2M - Forward Shifted, Scalloped X
Bridge - Bi-Level Rosewood
Fingerboard - Rosewood
Headstock Plate - Rosewood
Nut & Saddle - Real Bone
Tuner - Premium Die Cast
Binding - Ivory ABS
Strings - DAddario EXP

Worth every penny, I paid 350 for it (normally 450) because they did send it with normal guitar strings and a loose cable. It's always worth it to call the seller back when something isn't perfect on your instrument! You may get some buck back!


----------



## Rojne (Jul 9, 2014)

Cool tune you were playing! HNGD!


----------



## DeKay (Jul 9, 2014)

Rojne said:


> Cool tune you were playing! HNGD!



Thanks man, will be on the album with real drums and acoustic drums, synths and all that jazz


----------



## DeKay (Aug 6, 2014)

Another video with the alvarez but this time featuring a special guest: The hating wasp



Percussive Alvarez ABT60E playing in "BDGF#B" (with one wasp interupting everything) - YouTube


----------

